# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter: Issue #1

## TheFridge

<p>The <a href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam">Ubuntu Documentation Team</a> have kicked off an awesome new project — <a href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter">the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter</a>!</p>
<blockquote ><p>Welcome to the <a href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue1">first issue</a> of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter. Each week we will bring you news from in and around the Ubuntu community related to anything and everything about Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Edubuntu and Xubuntu. We hope you will enjoy these weekly newsletters, we certainly will enjoy keeping you informed about significant events each week. Read, stay informed and enjoy!</p></blockquote>
<p>In this <a href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue1">very special first issue</a>, UWN covers:</p>
<ul >
<li > New Look for www.ubuntu.com
</li>
<li > Dapper Release Parties
</li>
<li > Java in Multiverse
</li>
<li > VMware Player in Multiverse
</li>
<li > Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Released
</li>
<li > Kbuntu 6.06 LTS Released
</li>
<li > Edubuntu 6.06 LTS Released
</li>
<li > Xubuntu 6.06 Released
</li>
<li > Paris Developers Summit
</li>
<li > Edgy Eft Ideas
</li>
<li > and more…
</li>
</ul>


*Link To Original Article*

----------


## jdong

Glad to see this. The Ubuntu community needs a one-stop source to get the latest news about their favorite distribution... it's something we've been lacking for quite some time.

----------


## basketcase

Any possible means to get this in RSS or E-mail?

----------


## az

It would be great if we could get more people from the foums involved.  Lots goes on here.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas    <--- submit ideas...

----------


## mattheweast

> Any possible means to get this in RSS or E-mail?


For email, subscribe to the ubuntu-news mailing list. For RSS, watch this space.

Matt

----------

